# Dreamweaver und Co. kontra handgeschriebenes Markup



## sexmagic (6. August 2005)

*Re: HTML/CSS Programmierung gesucht*

_Dieses Thema besteht aus Beiträgen, die ursprünglich im Kontext eines anderen Themas im Jobforum geschrieben wurden. Zur Wahrung der Übersichtlichkeit wurden sie in ein seperates Thema ausgelagert. – Matthias Reitinger_

Immer wieder lustig wie einige meinen wenn man jedes Zeichen in einem Code mühevoll tippt besseren Code bekommmt als den den Dreamweaver erstellt!

Schonmal zu nem Java Progger gesagt er soll Eclipse oder Borland JBuilder vergessen und jedes Zeichen Selber tippen?

LOL ich kann über diese Möchtegernprofis immernur lachen, eine IDE ist da um den Programmierer mühselige Deppenarbeit abzunehmen nicht um Ihm welche einzuprocken.
Dreamweaver ist ein geniales TOOL nur weil manche meinen wenn sie DW verweden heisst das sie können nicht programmieren heist das nicht das DW generell schnecht ist. Jeder der als Programmierer arbeitet und damit sein täglich Brot verdient hat nicht die Zeit jeden noch so trivialen Code runterzutippern!

Dreamweeaver Rulze!!


----------



## webmodul (6. August 2005)

*Re: HTML/CSS Programmierung gesucht*

Das sehe ich aber ganz anders.

DW ein leistungsstarkes Tool zum erstellen eine privaten Homepage.

Für den professionellen Einsatz ist es aber ganz und gar nicht geeignet.

DW ist beschränkt auf die Funktionen, die DW eben kann. Will der Kunde etwas anderes ist hier Feierabend.

Ein wirklicher Profi setzt hier spezielle Editoren ein. Somit kann der Profi auf alle Kundenwünsche eingehen und muss auch nicht mühselig jedes Zeichen eintippen.


----------



## SilentWarrior (6. August 2005)

*Re: HTML/CSS Programmierung gesucht*



> Immer wieder lustig wie einige meinen wenn man jedes Zeichen in einem Code mühevoll tippt besseren Code bekommmt als den den Dreamweaver erstellt!
> 
> Schonmal zu nem Java Progger gesagt er soll Eclipse oder Borland JBuilder vergessen und jedes Zeichen Selber tippen?
> 
> ...


So ein hirnverbrannter Schwachsinn.

Weisst du was IDE heisst? Integrated *Development* Environment. Das wird benutzt, damit man effizienter arbeiten kann. Trotzdem muss man immer noch selbst programmieren. Genau so ist es auch mit HTML. Wenn man es nicht selbst programmiert, sondern die Arbeit einem Programm überlässt, kommt nur Müll dabei raus. Deine Vergleiche sind allesamt absolut lächerlich und zeugen von deiner völligen Inkompetenz bezüglich dieses Themas.


----------



## webmastersworld12 (6. August 2005)

*Re: HTML/CSS Programmierung gesucht*

da hast recht, einen editor verwenden ist sicher klüger, als alles selbst tippen, das wäre fast fahrlässig, weil editoren das tippfehlerrisiko vermindern. aber du gibst mir recht, oben wurde gemeint, dass man es auch ohne können sollte ;-) .

... aber den code ausschließlich selbst tippen, erscheint mir auch mehr angeberei als substantielle info


----------



## Blümchen (6. August 2005)

*Re: HTML/CSS Programmierung gesucht*

Hallo,

klar verwenden Profis auch Dreamwever ich habe bei einer Argentur in Berlin ein Praktikum gemacht und die haben sehr viel mit DW gearbeitet eben in der Code Ansicht!

Gruß Blümchen


----------



## sexmagic (6. August 2005)

*Re: HTML/CSS Programmierung gesucht*



			
				SilentWarrior hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So ein hirnverbrannter Schwachsinn.
> 
> Weisst du was IDE heisst? Integrated *Development* Environment. Das wird benutzt, damit man effizienter arbeiten kann. Trotzdem muss man immer noch selbst programmieren. Genau so ist es auch mit HTML. Wenn man es nicht selbst programmiert, sondern die Arbeit einem Programm überlässt, kommt nur Müll dabei raus. Deine Vergleiche sind allesamt absolut lächerlich und zeugen von deiner völligen Inkompetenz bezüglich dieses Themas.



LOL also wenn du mir schon so kommst ich programmiere JAVA und Arbeite seit kurzem mit Eclipes vorher mit JBuilder, da der aber massenhaft Geld verschlingt für die Lizenz bin ich umgestiegen. Wenn einer schon solche Töne spuckt dann fangen wir mal ganz klein an!

Seit wann is HTML eine Programmiersprache, ich hab noch nie einen HTML programmieren sehen, so viel ich weis ist das eine Auszeihnugssprache!
Soviel zu deiner Kompetenz! 

Weiters kannst du mit Dreamweaver alles programmieren was ein Kunde von dir Wünscht, nur solltest du es auch können, du kannst damit CSS schreiben, HTML, Javascript oder PHP, sogar für JAVA ist er tauglich (beschränkt).
Das Programm kann dir nicht den Code schreiben, aber ein 100 Tabellen oder so schreib ich nicht lange selber drum rum weil dazu muss man nix können nur nix besseres zutun haben, weiters steigt wie mein Vorredner richtig gesagt hat die Fehlerquote weil das eintönig und monogam ist. Da click ich liber einmal im Menü und die tabelle ist sauber und FIXFERTIG!
Ich glau nicht das du mit einem Anderen Editor was Progen kannst was du nicht auch mit Dreamweaver machen kannst solange es den Webbereich angeht.
Ka ahnung was deine Kunden fordern, nen haus bauen kannst du damit natürlich nciht aber dann bist du vielleicht im falschen Forum da musst du schon ins Dorf an den Stammtisch!

löl sowas hier!


----------



## webmodul (6. August 2005)

*Re: HTML/CSS Programmierung gesucht*

Fakt ist einfach

DW hat seine Grenzen. Ein guter Programmierer nicht.

Ich kenne viele Varianten, gerade im Bezug auf Dynamik, die ich mit DW niemals umsetzen könnte.

Es gibt schon genug "Müll" im Netz.
Programme wie DW und unprofessionelle Designer fördern diese "Vermüllung".


----------



## sexmagic (6. August 2005)

*Re: HTML/CSS Programmierung gesucht*

Dann bitte ich hiermit nochmal mir so eine Grenze zu nennen?
Ich kenne keine, dann scheiterts wohl an deinem können! Erst prollen Sie rum am besten alles mit NotePad oder Windows Editor machen weil dann gibts keine Fehler, anschliessend aber dann wieder ist DW zu wenig und man benötigt KA was warscheinlich kommst du mir jetzt dann mit Zend oder so.


----------



## webmodul (6. August 2005)

*Re: HTML/CSS Programmierung gesucht*

Gebe ich Dir gerne ein Beispiel für:

http://www.keibeton.de 
Die Seite befindet sich zur Zeit noch im Aufbau.

Die Navigation mit DW: wohl kaum
Die Darstellung der Steine mit DW: wohl kaum
Die Berechnung der Verlegepläne mit DW: wohl kaum
usw.

Kann dir auch noch mehr Beispiele nennen


----------



## Andreas Späth (6. August 2005)

*Re: HTML/CSS Programmierung gesucht*



			
				webmodul hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gebe ich Dir gerne ein Beispiel für:
> 
> http://www.keibeton.de
> Die Seite befindet sich zur Zeit noch im Aufbau.
> ...



Was ist jetzt an der Navigation besonderes ?
Auserdem kann Dreamweaver alles was auch Notepad kann, sogar besser ( Syntaxhighllighting, Autovervollständigung )
Sorry Dreamweaver hat keine Grenze, er hat vieleicht im Design Modus eine, diese ist aber nichtmehr vorhanden wenn man direkt an den Code geht....

Wer mit Dreamweaver richtig umgehen kann, kann damit das selbe wie Jemand mit Notepad oder UltraEdit.

Ich entwickle meine PHP Scripte komplett in Dreamweaver, vom Design bis zum PHP Code.
Und man sollte es nicht glauben, sogar ohne den HTML Code auszubessern ist es W3C Valide.
Und da bin ich nicht der einzigste, das machen auch genug Leute die damit Geld verdienen, und die es können ( besser als ich, was aber zumindest bei PHP nicht schwer sein dürfte  )


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (6. August 2005)

*Re: HTML/CSS Programmierung gesucht*

Dreamweaver hin oder her – mit dem eigentlichen Thema hat diese Diskussion nicht mehr viel zu tun. Wenn ihr darüber diskutieren wollt, dann macht doch bitte ein neues Thema im passenden Unterforum auf. Und bleibt bitte sachlich. Danke.

@webmastersworld12: Ich möchte dich nochmals höflich darauf hinweisen, dass die Netiquette auch für dich gilt.


----------



## SilentWarrior (6. August 2005)

*Re: HTML/CSS Programmierung gesucht*

Matthias: Kannst du das Thema nicht teilen? Ich find’s nämlich interessant. Und wenn wir eine neue Diskussion anfangen müssten, wären die ganzen Beiträge hier weg.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (7. August 2005)

*Re: HTML/CSS Programmierung gesucht*



			
				SilentWarrior hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Matthias: Kannst du das Thema nicht teilen? Ich find’s nämlich interessant. Und wenn wir eine neue Diskussion anfangen müssten, wären die ganzen Beiträge hier weg.


Soeben erledigt


----------



## sexmagic (7. August 2005)

DJ Teac 100% übereinstimmung! 
Genau so ist es. 
Habe auch nix besonderes gesehen auf der Steinseite!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. August 2005)

Dreamweaver ist fuer die meisten doch ein RAD-Tool (RAD=Rapid Application Development) fuer HTML.
Also der C++ Builder als HTML-Version. 
Gerade im letzten Linux-Magazin war ein schicker Pro und Kontra Beitrag zum Thema RAD-IDEs, jedoch nicht in Sachen HTML.
Nicht alles ist damit einfacher, es gibt auch einige Sachen die man wesentlich schneller im normalen Texteditor hinkriegt.
Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man Dreamweaver nicht zwingend braucht. Wenn man keine Ahnung von HTML hat und ihn als RAD-Tool in der Klick-Dir-die-Page-zusammen-Ansicht nutzt ist das okay, auch wenn ich, wie wahrscheinlich viele, der Ansicht bin, dass man auch zusammengeklickten Code, ob jetzt C oder HTML zumindest einigermassen verstehen sollte.
Fuer Leute die ihn ausschliesslich in der Code-Ansicht nutzen ist er total uebertrieben und zu teuer.
Es gibt auch andere Editoren mit Syntax-Highlighting, sogar kostenlose. Daher braucht jemand der ausschliesslich die Code-Ansicht von Dreamweaver nutzt nicht einen Haufen Kohle ausgeben um Syntax-Highlighting zu bekommen.


----------



## sexmagic (7. August 2005)

Also einen Freeware Editor den ich sehr gerne verwende ist der PHPDesigner2005 der hat echt tolle Features zu bieten, ist für jemanden der keine WYSIWYG braucht da sicher auf Textbasis ein hammer Teil.

Auf jedenfall mal nen Blick wert. Das einzige was ich Bemängle ist das er keinen so tollen FTP-Filemanager hat wie der Dreamweaver, der auch mein Hauptgrund für das Arbeiten mit dem Teil ist, der is ungeschlagen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. August 2005)

Also ich kann auf einen FTP-Filemanager verzichten.
NcFTP reicht mir vollkommen.
Und wer unbedingt die Daten per Klick uploaden will kann da sicher auch Alternativen finden.
Da braucht man dann auch keinen Dreamweaver fuer.

Und ich denke fuer einen FTP-Filemanager ist der Dreamweaver dann doch auch ein wenig ueberteuert.
Wie gesagt, wer sowieso alles selbst tippt und nichts zusammenklickt braucht keinen Dreamweaver, das ist dann nur herausgeworfenes Geld.


----------

